# Devils Lake Fishing Report 4/21



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

All ice has cleared from the lake and anglers are starting to go out in boats. 
The areas ramps are usable, but most don?t have docks in yet. The area?s Lake 
Access group usually waits a couple weeks to allow trees and other debris to 
clear before putting them in. As for fishing, right now shore fisherman are 
reporting the best luck. Pike are being caught at most of the bridges and 
culverts in the area. While the pike fishing is hot, the walleye fishing is a 
bit hit and miss. This past week there was a good walleye bite in the coulees 
north of Lake Alice, but this has slowed in recent days. Usually if the fish 
are biting at one of the areas, you can find fish by moving to one of the other 
bridges/culverts. For pike anglers are using smelt or herring, daredevils, 
cranks such as countdowns, shad raps, and rattle traps, or jigs with twister 
tails. Chartreuse or gold jigs with chartreuse or white tails have been the 
best. Some of the better fishing areas have been the bridges from Pelican Lake 
to Churches Ferry, the bridges from Lake Alice to Cando, the Mauvee and Six 
Mile bridges, and the culverts north and south of Minnewaukan. Good Luck and 
Good
Fishing!!!


----------

